# Cost effectiveness of CAD cut vs. plastisol transfers?



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

At what point is it more cost effective to use CAD cut color transfers than a 2 -4 color plastisol transfer?

I'm new to this side of the industry, and I'm thinking of ordering between 50 and 100 transfers with 2 - 4 colors.

Thanks in advance!
Peachy


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

If your thinking about 50 to 100..then definetely go with plastisol. Vinyl is good for 1 to 2 colors of simple designs and text at low quantities. 

Vinyl runs around $2.50 to $3.00 per linear foot (12" x 15") so it really depends on how much area you colors cover. If you have a 2 color design and both colors are spread out over most of a 12" x 12" design...then you are looking at $5.00 in vinyl cost...not to mention the time needed to weed the design and the additional time needed to register and press multiple colors with vinyl.

I consider vinyl up to about 12 shirts per order...then start looking at whether it would be cheaper to order transfers...even if you have to order a minimum of 50.

For example, with one transfer supplier, they charge $2.20 per transfer for a 3 color design and a minimum or 50 transfers. That turns out to be $9.17 per transfer on a 12 shirt order with 38 extra transfers! For a 3 color vinyl job with the colors spread out over a 12"x12" area, you are looking at around $8 to $9 per transfer. If you now add in your weeding time and additional press time it becomes cheaper to go with plastisol transfers even when the minimums are much higher than what you need to run.

Hope that helps....


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I know enough about this to be dangerous, so maybe I asked the wrong question. Isn't there a CAD cut option (not vinyl) that uses multiple color printing that I can order from a transfer company?

Sorry about the confusion!

Peachy


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes there is. Stahl's & Transfer Express (maybe others too) can do full colour Cad-Printz (as they call it).
It's printed on a printer/cutter such as Roland SP300 or 540 using a Cad-Color Solutions material.

Lar


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

OK - is there a "standard" quantity where I should go with CAD prints instead of plastisol for a 2- 4 color design? Or does it ever make sense to use CAD prints with so few colors?

Thanks so much!
Peachy


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe the Solutions material is still a thin printable vinyl......


----------

